
Imzy, a social network based on kindness, opens its doors to the public - thatdrew
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/27/13416716/imzy-social-network-ex-reddit-launch-funding
======
rhapsodic
It looks like you have to register and log in before you see any content. I
don't think that's going to work long-term.

